# Bratty or Aggressive puppy?



## kristinjade88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I posted this in the New Members section so forgive me if you've already read it...just trying to get lots of input...
My name is Kristin and I adopted a black toy poodle named Izzy on February 14, 2012. I have never owned a puppy before and it has been quite the challenge. I did not get Izzy from a reputable breeder- my mistake- I saw an ad in my local newspaper. When I called to inquire they said the puppies were ready to go! So I drove out and picked out my girl. My vet required a little more information than what I had received and I found out that when I got Izzy she was only 6 weeks old, not 8 weeks like the lady had said. 
She was a good baby for about a week- now she is snappy and jumps to try and bite me. She shows her teeth (mouth opened) and would rather bite my hands and feet than her toys. I've tried yelping and that just excites her- so she spends a lot of time in an area of the kitchen that I have blocked with a baby gate. We have already done one round of Obedience training for socialization purposes and are going back again soon. I just don't know if I've adopted an aggressive dog or a bratty puppy. She low growls when playing with her toys, or when I try to take her off of her leash- it's like a back of the throat hiss-growl lol...She has lots and lots and lots of energy that I try to help with through outside time and walks- but she would rather attack her leash (try to kill it it seems) than walk.
I need help- I don't know if she's just hardwired wrong or if she is just trying to show dominance. I love her, but she is just so nasty sometimes...


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

You got a challenging puppy! (That doesn't mean she's bad.)

Don't worry about growling at toys. 

I don't tolerate snapping at hands. You are right to try yelping, and you are right that this temperament of puppy will just get amped. When you feel puppy teeth, hold your hands still until puppy is bored. (Yes puppy teeth are sharp). Try this for a week. If your puppy gets more and more amped, then *I* would grab the puppy's lower jaw with my thumb under the puppy's tongue and my hand under his jaw. Just hold still until puppy gives up. Then release, pause and reward for the calm after the storm. 

For attacking the leash, I have little patience for it. *I* would snap the leash hard for an unpleasant jerk in the pup's mouth. I've rarely had to do it more than once. Other people would tighten up the leash, taking the slack out and waiting out the bad behavior.

Teach leave it with clicker training (you WILL need an excellent leave it with your dog!) and use it for the leash. 

Do you have a treadmill? I'd introduce a puppy with this temperament to the treadmill young. It would help! 

DO worry about her reaction to taking off her leash. It's the leaning over and hands over the head that is her problem. Usually dominance is a non-issue and is over-exaggerated. But this is a telltale pack-order issue. That DOES NOT mean you get to abuse your puppy. These must be approached thoughtfully. A leader-of-the-pack is not a bully and popular methods are inappropriate for a puppy. Up to 8 weeks old, pack order in a litter is fluid. The dominant puppy one minute is the submissive puppy two minutes later. So you don't need to overreact. When you take the leash off, I would intentionally reach over her. If she reacts hold still with your hand on her neck or collar and don't move. Wait for her response to stop. Pause. Then take of the leash and play. 

She will learn that sassy behavior gets nothing and compliance wins rewards.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have an answer to your problem. Wish I did. I'd just like you to know you are not being ignored. Do you have a good training facility with puppy classes anywhere near you? Pups come with their own personalities, much like human babies. One of the best dogs I ever had was separated from his litter way too soon. This was not something I chose--due to family members. This can be resolved, but I think you need capable local help.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not the greatest trainer ever, so I'll leave that part to others...but one trick our previous breeder taught us for if the puppy gets her teeth on you, is to pull your hand towards the side of her mouth, rather than towards the front (so pull towards the ear, not towards the nose when removing your hand). The puppy teeth don't scrape as much in that direction, so it will hurt you less. This advice saved me lots of scratches in the first few days! Hang in there! =)


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like you have a active puppy that just wants to play and needs to learn the rules (just like mine!). My puppy knows not to bite my clothes or legs but when the kids are playing she will start nipping at them. So I have her in the kitchen and they are only with her when I am in there with them. I've tried getting my daughter to push at her chest and say "NO BITE" but she forgets and just starts crying (and puppy just gets more excited). So I tried getting my daughter to make the "ATTT" noise but that didn't work (sounded to girly and not firm). 

Now I tell her when when the puppy bites 'scream'. It's working so far. It really startles Sandy and she will stop and back off. In the last two days it's starting to work but it will just take time.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel for you! Three weeks ago I took in a foster mpoo-terrier mix that is still much like a puppy, and he behaves much the same as your Izzy. He is biting my hands, the leash, furniture. Also, eating wood chips, chicken poo, twigs, reactive on the leash... He is quite the handful. I reward calm behavior. Calm behavior gets him attention, a hug, a treat, or a toy. And I also started clicker training to keep his mind occupied. I don't use the scream when he bites (tried, doesn't work), but he has learned that a sharp "eh!", a snap of my finger, and that same finger held over his head, means he's done something that I don't like, and it makes him stop (did take some repetition in the beginning). He's slowly starting to get the point. However, there seems to be no end to the amount of energy he has. Sometimes I don't know whether to envy him, or to lock him up in his crate and forget that he's there :devil: I have a doggy bed next to his crate, and a six foot leash attached through the crate door. After exersize and food I put him in his doggy bed for his obligatory rest, so I can have some rest too


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel for you- I do. Jasper was a handful as a young pup in many of the same ways- and he was from a great breeder! It has taken a lot of work, and I know that he will always be a reactive dog (reactive in terms of chase/prey drive, not reactive toward people or dogs.) Having had to work with him and training more than other dogs I've had has made my bond with him stronger than with any other dog I've had. At two years old, he's an absolute love!

We actually took a reactive dog class to get some insight on working with him, and the trainer taught us that for these guys, the leave it command and the look (or watch me, or whatever you decide to go with) are magic- and they are. I'm not saying that your little one is reactive, but similar strategies can be useful for any dog.

As for the nipping, Jasper also got keyed up when we'd yelp. What we found was the best was simply getting up and leaving the room. Now, if he started getting mouthy, he gets a terse 'aap', and he knows to stop it.

It's also important to notice when the dog is trying to calm themselves down- either shaking as if they were wet and trying to get it off, panting, licking lips and help them by not engaging in play behaviours then.

Anyhow, best of luck with your little one!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw, this sounds like Lumi! Boy, are you in for it.. ; ) She was (is?) a pistol! It was very difficult. She's very growly and bitey in play (still) and I've determined that with her it's not any sort of dominance or aggressive issue, it's just play! Maybe Izzy has the same play style as Lumi? : )

It was next to impossible to get her to stop biting the leash on walks! Agh!! She also would growl and bite when I tried clip on her collar or leash. Here are some videos of baby Lumi while we were trying to work through all that. Lots of rewards and distractions! She may not look so naughty, but remember, these are the videos I posted on Youtube. There are plenty of "training gone wrong" clips that have never made it to the public eye. ; ) If your puppy is anything like my Lumi, one day you'll look back and realize she was just...wait for it...a puppy!! : )

After many failed attempts at simply having the leash attached without her trying to kill it, I made it common place during training sessions. Just clipped it on and kept her otherwise busy. She was 10 weeks old in these videos.






And eventually we tried moving around with frequent rewards and distracting her with other cues. I tried to ignore any tugging or biting, hoping she'd just get bored, but I did have to interfere and "trade" a treat to get it back! Haha I think she would've shredded it!






Tortoise makes a great suggestion about leave it! I almost *constantly* had to ask Lumi to drop the leash - which she was happy to do! It was very helpful!

Lumi also growled (and mouthed!) when I handled her collar! I took to making sure she had something yummy in her mouth before attempting to leash or unleash her and she simply stopped caring. I also made a point of showing her the leash or collar first, so she came to know it meant treat time! She is now almost 10 months old and when she sees her leash or collar she usually comes right over and stands or sits to have it put on, treat or no. The only times she plays "keep away" is when she's already seen other tell-tales of an exciting outing (her favorite toys and some treats being packed in my purse or pockets) and she's just too happy to care about food!! Hahaha She doesn't realize that the collar is the key to us going! : P

Jasperspoo also gives great advice about learning when your pup is calming herself. In fact, the more you learn about doggy body language,the better! For instance, showing of teeth can be a submissive gesture as much as a dominant or threatening gesture. Google/Youtube it for visual references of how to tell the difference. I thought Lumi was a meanie for a while and later learned from a trainer who spent some time playing with her that I was grossly misinterpreting a lot of her signals! She was just a goofy, submissive puppy!! Well, most of the time... Like I said, she's a pistol!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

She doesn't sound like she's either aggressive (though I dislike that as a label) or bratty ... she sounds like a normal poodle pup. Take heart, though, it passes! :smile:

Now is the time to start building the habit in her of working with you, of learning that all fun comes from you, and that most good things in her life will come from you. Clicker training is a great way to start. There are a plethora of good intro books out there for clicker training, or check out Kikopup's videos on Youtube.

Part of the issues you are having are to do with how dogs in general use their mouths. Without the benefit of hands, they use their mouths to explore, taste, communicate, etc. You just need to become her teacher in helping her learn when it's appropriate and when not.

Puppies nip, and have to be taught that this leads to the end of fun and games. I used a combination of a loud "OWWW" followed by a brief (30 second) time out in the kitchen to address nipping. It will take some time, as puppies have to learn impulse control. If you are consistent, that will go a long way to helping her figure out her world.

Remember she's a baby, and isn't born knowing what you want! 

Good luck, and keep us posted. There were times when mine was a pup when I was near to tearing my hair out; it can be frustrating and exhausting having a smart poodle puppy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Your pup missed out on a lot of learning from her mum and her siblings, on how to control her bite, how to play nicely, how to calm hrself down ... so these are all lessons you are now having to teach her. Pups learn through play - the basic rule is to reward what you like, with treats, games and praise, and ignore what you don't like (remember attention, even disapproving attention, can be very rewarding for a puppy!). Don't forget to reward her for simply being calm and settled down, as well as offering behaviours on cue.

I second the suggestion of clicker training, and teaching a strong Leave - good for leads and hands! If would NOT use collar pops on a toy dog, and more especially not on a toy puppy - it is almost impossible to do it at what is considered a "safe" sideways angle, and there is a high risk of damaging the pup's neck and throat. I would just go still - pup does something I don't want, game stops (no tugging back, no excited shrieking, no fun "No! No! How many times do I have to tell you!", no glorious games of chase - just an owner standing still, hands out of reach, gazing into the middle distance ... and then overflowing with praise the instant the puppy pauses in the "naughty" behaviour).

Don't get hung up on ideas of aggression or dominance - she is a puppy, and a very tiny one. Learn to tell the difference between play growls (growling combined with play bows, waggly tail, soft eyes, loose mouth), growls meaning she is uncomfortable and please don't do that, and the body language of a growling dog that is warning that she is being pushed over her limit and may snap - there are lots of graphics and videos on the internet. She may find it less stressful having her lead put on if you put her a few steps up on the stairs, or on a safe chair or stool, so that your hands come under her chin rather than over her head (there has recently been a whole thread on how so many dogs hate being loomed over!). Treats are a very good idea, too!

And I would get one or two long tug toys, and encourage her to play tug with those rather than with my hands. She is teething, so will be very mouthy, and she is a puppy, so will have a lot of energy - lots of really good chew toys and chews, lots of games of tug, which stop if she nips at your hands, lots and lots of running around outside ... at 14 weeks she is a baby still, treat her gently, show her the right way, have lots of fun with her, and remember that the effort you put in over the next 6 - 12 months will be repaid by many, many years of companionship with a happy, responsive, loving adult dog.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

fjm said:


> And I would get one or two long tug toys, and encourage her to play tug with those rather than with my hands.


My mini is almost the same age and while she's not aggressive in any way, she gets amped, almost frenzied, and when she's in a state she forgets bite inhibition (I'm trying to teach her never to mouth people or clothes period) and goes after my hands and clothes. It's play biting but those teeth are sharp! I also worry she'll latch on to my sock while I'm taking a brisk stride and damage her teeth.

But yeah I second the tug toy this has worked wonders for me:







http://www.genuinedoggear.com/GDT-SBUG-SM-dog-dog_furry_toys.html

I use this as training aid #1, she responds better to it than any treat or praise.

That site's got a ton of tug toys of all types, I am ordering more. She's just about destroyed that one. :\


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You can get a handle on these behaviors - they are all very normal. For the biting I find many people don't do the yelp correctly, it is not convincing. My first dog was an Aussie and herding dogs can be very mouthy. My breeder taught me the yelp - make it sound like it really hurt. This is what his littermates would have taught him. This worked just as well on my toy. When you do it without the right degree on anxst it sounds like it is part of the game. I agree that I would not collar pop a toy but instead freeze in place. You don't want to hurt that delicate trachea. I would do lots of leave it and wait. Wait for me to let you through the door, till I give permission for you to eat, till I allow you the toy ect. I think another good thing to do it get your puppy use to you grabbing for his collar. Grab and treat, grab and treat - till he likes you to fool grab him. I like to have lots of chewies especially bullies around. My puppy could chew to his heart's content and it helped him calm down. Don't forget his teeth are probably driving him crazy. Good luck with your new puppy. I am sure with your training he will be a sweetie before you know it.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

kristinjade88 said:


> Hello Everyone! I posted this in the New Members section so forgive me if you've already read it...just trying to get lots of input...
> My name is Kristin and I adopted a black toy poodle named Izzy on February 14, 2012. I have never owned a puppy before and it has been quite the challenge. I did not get Izzy from a reputable breeder- my mistake- I saw an ad in my local newspaper. When I called to inquire they said the puppies were ready to go! So I drove out and picked out my girl. My vet required a little more information than what I had received and I found out that when I got Izzy she was only 6 weeks old, not 8 weeks like the lady had said.
> She was a good baby for about a week- now she is snappy and jumps to try and bite me. She shows her teeth (mouth opened) and would rather bite my hands and feet than her toys. I've tried yelping and that just excites her- so she spends a lot of time in an area of the kitchen that I have blocked with a baby gate. We have already done one round of Obedience training for socialization purposes and are going back again soon. I just don't know if I've adopted an aggressive dog or a bratty puppy. She low growls when playing with her toys, or when I try to take her off of her leash- it's like a back of the throat hiss-growl lol...She has lots and lots and lots of energy that I try to help with through outside time and walks- but she would rather attack her leash (try to kill it it seems) than walk.
> I need help- I don't know if she's just hardwired wrong or if she is just trying to show dominance. I love her, but she is just so nasty sometimes...


She's not showing dominance, or being aggressive she's a puppy. 

Puppies learn a lot about bite inhibition from their littermates and mom between 6 and 8 weeks. Right now you're all she's got to teach her. 

If yelping doesn't stop her. Get up, and leave the room for about 20 seconds. Come back and redirect her to a toy. It doesn't take long for a puppy realize that biting hard and not stopping results in playtime ending.

Walks are a grownup dog thing. Puppies would rather wrestle, play, run, bounce and get into things. Personally I ignore grabbing the leash. It tends to fizzle out as they get older. I also will play tug WITH the leash once the dog learns to give and stop when asked. Any behavior with a starting and stopping point can be controlled. When you walk with her, I would focus on talking to her, keeping her attention on you, and ignore the bad behaviors. NEVER leash pop a toy, you will indeed hurt their throat. Even my mini if he pulls on the leash chokes. We've recently switched to a harness because I was worried about trachea damage. 

Focus on teaching her to sit, down, stand, come, shake, rollover, her toys by name and anything else you can think of. One 5-10 minute dog training session will wear her out like a long walk. 

Work on finding a puppy playgroup for small dogs. That way she can get some training on correct behaviors around other safe dogs. 

Remember, she's a baby, and have patience. This will all pass. When Ramses was in that crocodile stage, stuffed toys and tug saved us. If she continues to go after your hands and feet, ending the game should suffice. make sure to never pull your hands away, as they'll want to chase them, or hold them above their heads (this is a natural behavior for a lot of people and hard to stop!)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Pammipoodle. Lumi is so adorable! Your training is spot on


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Pammipoodle. Lumi is so adorable! Your training is spot on


You took the words out of my mouth. Thanks for sharing those videos. I can't get enough of Lumi and it is great to see your techniques. You two together = priceless.


----------

